# Potential move



## XbarrellX (8 mo ago)

Hello,

I'm wondering if anyone can help? Myself and my partner are considering a move to Spain. We haven't got a clue where to start! I know there's houses and jobs and schools to consider, but what's best to do first. Does anyone have any tips on a priority to do list etc? 
Any advice would be massively grateful! 

Thanks


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Very basically. If you do not have EU passports you will either need to have an employer in Spain to sponsor your visa or a fair amount of cash in the bank. More details will make it easier for us to give yo advice.


----------



## XxBarrellxX (8 mo ago)

kaipa said:


> Very basically. If you do not have EU passports you will either need to have an employer in Spain to sponsor your visa or a fair amount of cash in the bank. More details will make it easier for us to give yo advice.


We don't plan to move for another 2-3 years but we just want some advice on where to start so we can start making things happen. We currently have EU passports


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you have EU passports you can come when you want and look for jobs here without the hassle of visas. If you are young then it is quite a nice thing to do although I would recommend a city rather than one of the coastal places as they tend to be very touristy and a bit bland if you want more exciting things. Other than that - start learning Spanish and save some money for intial rental etc


----------



## XxBarrellxX (8 mo ago)

kaipa said:


> If you have EU passports you can come when you want and look for jobs here without the hassle of visas. If you are young then it is quite a nice thing to do although I would recommend a city rather than one of the coastal places as they tend to be very touristy and a bit bland if you want more exciting things. Other than that - start learning Spanish and save some money for intial rental etc


We plan on saving for 2 years, I've just read it may be better to rent first for 6 months until we find our feet over there. We need to look at schools too and I can imagine removal vans from England to Spain can be quite costly. I'd love to move somewhere with plenty of open space but not too far to travel to amenities. Are there companies out there that could help us to get a plan together do you know?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XxBarrellxX said:


> We don't plan to move for another 2-3 years but we just want some advice on where to start so we can start making things happen. *We currently have EU passports*


'currently'?


----------



## XxBarrellxX (8 mo ago)

xabiaxica said:


> 'currently'?


Yeah they expire in the next couple of years so then I'm assuming you get the new ones?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You mention schools , do you have children or do you mean for work?
You dont need a company to plan you just get on a plane and arrive. If you mean that you work in a high level sector and it's all about locating to a new company then usually that will be handled by the company's HR department.


----------



## XxBarrellxX (8 mo ago)

kaipa said:


> You mention schools , do you have children or do you mean for work?
> You dont need a company to plan you just get on a plane and arrive. If you mean that you work in a high level sector and it's all about locating to a new company then usually that will be handled by the company's HR department.


We have a young child so they will easily adapt. Peace of mind knowing we can just arrive and find our feet straight away. In the next couple of years it gives us chance to learn the language, browse areas and save up. Thank you so much for your help 😊


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

1. Look on web for info of cost of living, see if figures are feasable.
2. Research taxes in ES, UK and any countries you hold nationality. Quiting one country doesnt mean your tax liability goes away.
3. Research pension systems and healtcare cover.

Any kids? What age?


----------



## XxBarrellxX (8 mo ago)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> 1. Look on web for info of cost of living, see if figures are feasable.
> 2. Research taxes in ES, UK and any countries you hold nationality. Quiting one country doesnt mean your tax liability goes away.
> 3. Research pension systems and healtcare cover.
> 
> Any kids? What age?


Yeah, I've been researching the costs and salaries etc... We have a preschool age child so they will adapt quickly I'm sure. Do you know any areas for school that are suitable than others for expat kids?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

XxBarrellxX said:


> Yeah they expire in the next couple of years so then I'm assuming you get the new ones?


Let me get this straight. You have citizenship for one of the EU and EEA countries such as Ireland, Poland, Romania etc. Some people call the old maroon British passport EU passport because it has European Union printed at the top. Since Brexit, all UK passport holders are third country nationals and subject to the same law as any non-EU nationals, such as US citizens, Canadians, Australians etc.


----------



## XxBarrellxX (8 mo ago)

Joppa said:


> Let me get this straight. You have citizenship for one of the EU and EEA countries such as Ireland, Poland, Romania etc. Some people call the old maroon British passport EU passport because it has European Union printed at the top. Since Brexit, all UK passport holders are third country nationals and subject to the same law as any non-EU nationals, such as US citizens, Canadians, Australians etc.


We have the maroon ones but our child has the new one. Our citizenship is in England.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

XxBarrellxX said:


> We have the maroon ones but our child has the new one. Our citizenship is in England.


So you are British citizens and not EU citizens. Since Brexit it has become much more difficult to move to EU, and in order to work you need a visa sponsored by your potential employer in Spain and they can only do so if they cannot find suitable workers locally, or you engage in self-employment with business plan, with a potential to benefit local economy and create jobs. If you don't need to work, you require non-lucrative visa, for which you need an income or savings of around £26,000, plus around £7,000 for each dependant, plus full private medical insurance with no exclusion. After a year you renew for 2 years, and financial requirement is doubled.


----------



## XxBarrellxX (8 mo ago)

Joppa said:


> So you are British citizens and not EU citizens. Since Brexit it has become much more difficult to move to EU, and in order to work you need a visa sponsored by your potential employer in Spain and they can only do so if they cannot find suitable workers locally, or you engage in self-employment with business plan, with a potential to benefit local economy and create jobs. If you don't need to work, you require non-lucrative visa, for which you need an income or savings of around £26,000, plus around £7,000 for each dependant, plus full private medical insurance with no exclusion. After a year you renew for 2 years, and financial requirement is doubled.


Yes, we are British citizens. We don't have citizenship in any other country, unless the maroon passports allow it? Job wise I know I'll be ok, that's a given. It is just taxes and healthcare plans we need to look into more really.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> 'currently'?


Just like any passport you renew them before/when they expire. 

The way you wrote that it sounded as if you might be talking about a residency document, rather than an actual passport showing your nationality.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XxBarrellxX said:


> Yes, we are British citizens. We don't have citizenship in any other country, unless the maroon passports allow it? Job wise I know I'll be ok, that's a given. It is just taxes and healthcare plans we need to look into more really.


Ah! Now I'm clear.

A British passport isn't an EU passport now, regardless of its colour.

You'll need a visa in order to move to Spain.



National visas


----------



## XxBarrellxX (8 mo ago)

xabiaxica said:


> Just like any passport you renew them before/when they expire.
> 
> The way you wrote that it sounded as if you might be talking about a residency document, rather than an actual passport showing your nationality.





xabiaxica said:


> Ah! Now I'm clear.
> 
> A British passport isn't an EU passport now, regardless of its colour.
> 
> ...


Thanks, we always renew our passport when it expires or is due to. Just didn't know where we stood in regards to visas etc...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

XxBarrellxX said:


> Yeah they expire in the next couple of years so then I'm assuming you get the new ones?


Your British passport regardless of when it expires means you need visas etc . The colour is irrelevant it's where the passport is from . You are British citizens and no longer have the right of freedom of movement and unfortunately will have to go down the visa route. Including heafty funds.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

XxBarrellxX said:


> Job wise I know I'll be ok, that's a given.


What does that mean, a given how?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MataMata said:


> What does that mean, a given how?


Good question!

@XxBarrellxX what is your profession? Are you sure that your employer will be able to secure a work visa for you?


----------



## XxBarrellxX (8 mo ago)

xabiaxica said:


> Good question!
> 
> @XxBarrellxX what is your profession? Are you sure that your employer will be able to secure a work visa for you?


I'd like to think so, I'm an English teacher and when I've looked, there seems to be high demand for them. I could be wrong, like I said, any advice is appreciated, it's a huge decision to make moving away from what you've known all your life


----------



## XxBarrellxX (8 mo ago)

Megsmum said:


> Your British passport regardless of when it expires means you need visas etc . The colour is irrelevant it's where the passport is from . You are British citizens and no longer have the right of freedom of movement and unfortunately will have to go down the visa route. Including heafty funds.


Thank you, I appreciate all advice/guidence. I'll look into visas 😊


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XxBarrellxX said:


> I'd like to think so, I'm an English teacher and when I've looked, there seems to be high demand for them. I could be wrong, like I said, any advice is appreciated, it's a huge decision to make moving away from what you've known all your life


Any employer would have to prove that no EU citizen is available for the position. Some International schools might go to the time & expense of securing a visa, but many/most now are actively seeking Irish citizens.


----------



## XxBarrellxX (8 mo ago)

xabiaxica said:


> Any employer would have to prove that no EU citizen is available for the position. Some International schools might go to the time & expense of securing a visa, but many/most now are actively seeking Irish citizens.


I understand there's a process. Why are they seeking Irish citizens?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XxBarrellxX said:


> I understand there's a process. Why are they seeking Irish citizens?


They are native English speakers, but as EU citizens, they don't need a visa. 

Thus saving the school time & money.


----------



## XxBarrellxX (8 mo ago)

xabiaxica said:


> They are native English speakers, but as EU citizens, they don't need a visa.
> 
> Thus saving the school time & money.


Of course! Makes sense really


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Irish aside there will be a great many other EU citizens who be qualified to teach English, it's not automatically necessary to be English.

Sorry but if that's the 'given' that you're basing everything on then I'm afraid your plan is dead in the water.


----------



## XxBarrellxX (8 mo ago)

MataMata said:


> Irish aside there will be a great many other EU citizens who be qualified to teach English, it's not automatically necessary to be English.
> 
> Sorry but if that's the 'given' that you're basing everything on then I'm afraid your plan is dead in the water.


I agree. I don't have a plan yet so yes, you're correct, it is dead in the water at the moment that's why I came on here to get as much advice as possible so I have an idea on what I need to put in place in order to eventually move


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Hang on .....as a TEFL teacher you might see jobs but it is unlikely they will sponsor you unless it's a big organisation like British Council or International House and they nearly all require DELTA or Masters plus experience and usually Spanish. Even then you wouldn't survive of the wages as a family. Small schools will only offer 9 month contracts so even if they sponsored you you would need to leave after 9 months. Many schools can get Irish citizens as teachers if not they can find other nationalities who speak English but are EU nationals. I think you may need to reconsider your plans unfortunately.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Hang on .....as a TEFL teacher you might see jobs but it is unlikely they will sponsor you unless it's a big organisation like British Council or International House and they nearly all require DELTA or Masters plus experience and usually Spanish. Even then you wouldn't survive of the wages as a family. Small schools will only offer 9 month contracts so even if they sponsored you you would need to leave after 9 months. Many schools can get Irish citizens as teachers if not they can find other nationalities who speak English but are EU nationals. I think you may need to reconsider your plans unfortunately.


Yes.

While I know that there's a chance of a visa for a teacher in an International school, teaching the British curriculum, I'd say that a language academy is even less likely to apply for or obtain a visa for someone to teach English as a foreign language.


FWIW this talks about the most recent SEPE list of jobs most difficult to fill by province, so I would guess that anyone with those skills is more likely to get a visa than not. It's a sort of 'skills shortage list'.



https://www.businessinsider.es/19-trabajos-dificiles-cubrir-espana-provincia-867601


----------

